# ajout mémoire ram sur imac mi 2011



## bacg2 (13 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour, je viens d'acheter deux barrettes de mémoire pour étendre la ram de mon imac 21,5 pouces (i5) acheté en mai 2011.

M'est-il possible de conserver les barrettes (2 x 2) déjà posées et d'ajouter les  nouvelles (4 x 2) de manière à arriver à 12 GO de ram ou me conseillez-vous plutôt d'ôter les anciennes et de partir avec 8 GO (les nouvelles barrettes) seulement ?

Merci d'avance de vos conseils, bien cordialement,


----------



## Larme (13 Juillet 2012)

Tu devrais pouvoir les ajouter sans problème.


----------



## Mitsuomi84 (28 Juillet 2012)

Avec 15 jours de retard: il me semble qu'il est plus intéressant de mettre les plus grosses mémoires dans les premiers Slots (à la place des 2go)...


----------

